# Inertia Networks Expands to Los Angeles (QuadraNet)



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 4, 2014)

Started in 2012, Inertia Networks, LLC has been providing hosting solutions for almost three years. We are based in Wisconsin, USA, and have had the privilege of helping people with solutions for both Virtual Private Servers and for cPanel Web Hosting. Our goal has always been to provide the best service that we can, while still remaining affordable.

We are pleased to announce our expansion to the QuadraNet datacenter in Los Angeles. This datacenter has direct connectivity to the One Wilshire Meet-Me Room.

Our goal behind this move is to provide users with a better level of service than what is currently provided in Lenoir, North Carolina.

Make sure to stay tuned, as tomorrow we are going to open up our location in Los Angeles two days early to the users and members of vpsBoard!


----------



## drmike (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats on growing out west.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 4, 2014)

Seems even now more and more people are switching to Quadranet. Not bad!


----------

